# Fake plants



## Extrememantid (Nov 28, 2013)

So I had a bunch of fake fabric like plants in my living room. So I decided to cut pieces off for the nymphs I'm getting... They are just green fabric leaves with plastic stems and are chemical free, are these ok for rhombodera and otomantis?


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Nov 28, 2013)

I've done stuff with fake plants before. You might want to rinse them first, if possible, in case they have any chemicals. You'd be surprised at the things that are covered in toxic chemicals. The plants might be treated something to keep the leaves stiff or something. You should be able to rinse them in your sink - that shouldn't hurt them.  

Okay, I know that that last paragraph was really convoluted. Hope you can follow it! :lol: I'm really tired right now...

~Wolfie


----------



## Extrememantid (Nov 28, 2013)

WolfPuppy said:


> I've done stuff with fake plants before. You might want to rinse them first, if possible, in case they have any chemicals. You'd be surprised at the things that are covered in toxic chemicals. The plants might be treated something to keep the leaves stiff or something. You should be able to rinse them in your sink - that shouldn't hurt them.
> 
> Okay, I know that that last paragraph was really convoluted. Hope you can follow it! :lol: I'm really tired right now...
> 
> ~Wolfie


Yup I already rinsed them.. Thank you and it makes sence lol :lol:


----------



## Sticky (Nov 29, 2013)

Extrememantid, I have a tree that is similar to your plants, but it had come from a smokers apartment. I put the tree in my shower! I sprayed it with soapy water mix then rinsed, rinsed and rinsed. Then more and more. The first rinse was really bad, but after running clear a few times I judged it clean. It now stands in my livingroom as a play area for my bugs.

It has the nickname of "The Junglebug tree'. My girls love it, the males like it but they soon realize there are no girls there with them so they go flying around looking for dates.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 29, 2013)

I wash mine with dish liquid and when used in a house after moving the mantis I also use a little bleach in the water, doesn't hurt a thing. just rince them good


----------



## Extrememantid (Nov 29, 2013)

Ok I will give another rinse... They are pretty old and there is no smokers in my family but I'll give them another clean just to be sure


----------



## Rick (Nov 29, 2013)

They are fine.


----------



## Extrememantid (Nov 29, 2013)

Rick said:


> They are fine.


Okay cool thanks


----------

